# MAC - Flighty - May 2011



## LMD84 (Mar 23, 2011)

Place all your *Flighty* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.
		Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be *no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels* - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.​ 





 


 	 		Check out the *Flighty Discussion* for the latest spicy dish:
 	 		http://www.specktra.net/forum/thread/173813/mac-flighty-discussion


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 23, 2011)

these were taken by the member Princesse Beaudy


----------



## paparazziboy (Apr 3, 2011)

from left to right 

  	my next indulgence ( forest green with blue and gold pearlized pigments)
  	trophy ( soft peach with pearlized pigments)
  	rich thrills ( mide tone silver with multi colored pearlized pigments 




  	zoom lash 
  	high esteem (mid tone grey with silver pearlized pigments)




  	zoom lash
  	plum reserve (light violet purple)


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 28, 2011)

MAC Fashion Flower Full Collection Overview

  	MAC Surf Baby Preview
  	MAC Magically Cool Liquid Powder Preview
  	MAC Flighty Collection Preview

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 28, 2011)

MAC Fashion Flower Full Collection Overview

  	MAC Surf Baby Preview
  	MAC Magically Cool Liquid Powder Preview
  	MAC Flighty Collection Preview

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 3, 2011)

MAC Flighty Full Collection Overview
  	Flighty Zoom Lash Coloured Mascara Review

  	MAC Surf Baby Preview
  	MAC Magically Cool Liquid Powder Preview
  	MAC Flighty Collection Preview

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 4, 2011)

MAC Flighty Full Collection Overview
  	Flighty Big Bounce Shadows Review

  	MAC Surf Baby Preview
  	MAC Magically Cool Liquid Powder Preview
  	MAC Flighty Collection Preview

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## soco210 (May 5, 2011)

Rich, Sweet Big Bounce Shadow






  	(L-R: MAC Bronze e/s; MAC Bronze e/s over top of MAC Rich, Sweet Big Bounce Shadow; MAC Rich, Sweet Big Bounce Shadow alone)




  	MAC Rich, Sweet BB Shadow set with MAC Bronze e/s


----------



## ktbeta (May 18, 2011)

*The Cool Elite, **Good Fortune*,*Reward Yourself*, *Impeccably Rich*, *Sizzlin’ Diva*, *Trophy*, *Free as Air*, *Spread the Wealth*




*Extra Charged, **Up the Ante!*, *Rich Thrills*, *Luxury Touch, **Count Your Assets, **My Next Indulgence, **Rich, Sweet*, *Black Diamond*


----------

